# Polamhall



## John Edward Tomlinson (Oct 31, 2005)

Does any member knowe I can get hold of a photo of the old West Hartlepool Shipping Company ship Polamhall (1950s)?

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Polamhall 5507 tons 1950 built by Wm Doxford, Sunderland. 429.0 x 58.0 x 26.0.
4 cyl 2s csa diesel by Doxford. DF,ESD,GyC. Cruiser stern. code flags MBNM. British flag. Registered West Hartlepool. Owned by West Hartlepool S N Co;
sold in 1962 to Liberia and renamed Sokorri.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Polam Hall, Freighter, 5,507 tons.
Had power failure and grounded off Walvis Bay, S Africa. Dec 1961 Refloated and towed to Walvis Bay.
Barney.


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson (Oct 31, 2005)

Many thanks Barney for info on Polamhall. Still looking for jpeg.

Kind regards, John


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson (Oct 31, 2005)

Mich obliged R58484956 for Polamhall details.

Kind regards, John.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello John,

Nice photo of the Polamhall here:
http://riversea.tugtalk.co.uk/memories/polamhall1950.htm

Rgds


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Hugh.

Much obliged.

John.


----------



## newnhamcolin (Mar 30, 2006)

*mv polamhall*

hi john ,my friend tim weaver was on the polamhall 1/11/53 untill 26/1/54 was this about the time you were on her? replies to me colin newnham (newnhamcolin)


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Colin,

my request for info etc on the Polamhall was for a friend (Jack Boyes) who does not have internet access. He is away at the moment, so I cannot ask him if he knew your friend Tim. As soon as I can contact him, I will post another reply.

Kind regards, John.


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi again Colin,

got in touch with Jack Boyes and he tells me he was on the Polamhall in late 1954. Exact dates not remembered.

Regards, John.


----------

